# Opera in The Netherlands



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Next year, I hope to see Don Giovanni performed by De Nederlandse Reisopera, the Netherlands touring opera. I think getting Julia Jones to conduct is quite a coup. I'm fascinated by the opera _Der Kaiser von Atlantis_, and I might try to see a performance of this as well.

I've read that the Dutch government has cut the opera company's subsidy by 60%. I know cuts in arts' budgets are happening everywhere but this seems harsh.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

sospiro said:


> Next year, I hope to see Don Giovanni performed by De Nederlandse Reisopera, the Netherlands touring opera. I think getting Julia Jones to conduct is quite a coup. I'm fascinated by the opera _Der Kaiser von Atlantis_, and I might try to see a performance of this as well.
> 
> I've read that the Dutch government has cut the opera company's subsidy by 60%. I know cuts in arts' budgets are happening everywhere but this seems harsh.


The cutting on culture is part of the deal due trough the collation government.
We always have collations as no party ever has a majority, meaning 76 seat in the houses of parliament.
We have to many parties ( 16 at the moment.)
The Conservatives who had the most votes last three times, at elections did cut intense in all those kinds of culture, they want to do more "commercial" like sponsoring.( This opera is paid by.......) you get the point I hope.
The labour party ( other half of the coalition )has accept a part of the deal otherwise it was much worst .
So, prices up and less performances. 
Tha'st why De reis opera made a deal with BravaTv and we get to see them on a (pay) channel.:tiphat:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Pugg said:


> The cutting on culture is part of the deal due trough the collation government.
> We always have collations as no party ever has a majority, meaning 76 seat in the houses of parliament.
> We have to many parties (16 at the moment.)
> The Conservatives who had the most votes last three times, at elections did cut intense in all those kinds of culture, they want to do more "commercial" like sponsoring. (This opera is paid by.......) you get the point I hope.
> ...












It's always politics, isn't it?!

Do you subscribe to Brava? Will you watch the operas? I'll carry a sign.


----------

